# Angora vs Cashmere (crossbreed confusion)



## Bindi (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a darling little boy who I know is a Dutch crossbreed. Crossed with what, is what I'm interested in! The charity I got him from don't know (and it's possible I will never know either) but I'd got it into my head that long hair = Angora. He's off for the week finding love at my local rabbit rescue and the owner there threw me by calling him a Cashmere. Unfortunately a Google image search was both unhelpful and a little traumatising (why so many horrible pictures??) so I thought I'd post it. Unfortunately I don't have so many good pictures of him, partially because he went through a big moult so he has short hair in most of them.

I know that given that he's a crossbreed it might be hard to tell his ancestry but I thought it might be worth a try.

The ginger one on the left is him:










And this is a picture of his brother, who has exactly the same coat as Mattie:





Thanks


----------



## Azerane (Apr 8, 2014)

That picture where he's been digging is just priceless, such a messy bunny 

From my limited understanding, Angora rabbits (and in theory a long-haired angora mix) should have long fur on the face and ears as well. So perhaps Angora is less likely than say maybe Cashmere or Jersey wooly? I don't know what the other particulars are though.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 9, 2014)

Angoras have ears that look like little girls' ponytails because the long hair. I agree with cashmere/jersey wooly.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 9, 2014)

While the breeds in different countries do vary, not all angoras have wool on the face. French and Satin angoras have clean faces and feet. Even Jersey Woolies don't have the wool on the face. So a really fluffy face is more about the breed of angora than being an angora. 

I don't really know breed from the UK very well. I have heard of a cashmere lop, but not just cashmere. It might help to try to find a breed standard to compare to or a more local breeder who might know a bit more. Most people on this forum are from the US, so know different breeds.


----------



## Bindi (Apr 9, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea, so thanks all for your input!


----------

